# Gas cap notification?



## w_cochran (Dec 6, 2016)

ProDigit said:


> I just received a gas cap notification (in the likes of 'Please tighten your gas cap').
> It cleared itself as I removed the notification, and aside from some better than usual MPG numbers (50MPG avg at 70MPH instead of 50MPH), the car seemed to run just like it usually does.
> The MPG numbers could have been due to a tail wind.
> 
> ...


Do you usually keep the car running when you fill up?


----------



## ProDigit (Aug 31, 2015)

Never!


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

ProDigit said:


> I just received a gas cap notification (in the likes of 'Please tighten your gas cap'). I always use the same procedure of closing the cap. 2 clicks past close, never gave me an error.
> 
> Could it be a sensor failure?
> 
> Fuel was about 66-75% full, so I don't think fuel was spilling out the tank.


Doesn't the Cap say 1 click only?


----------



## ProDigit (Aug 31, 2015)

Doesn't matter much. It keeps clicking after it's tight enough.
I could do 100 clicks, or 1, the cap will be just as tight.

Electric gremlin for sure! The car didn't have the issues anymore.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

ProDigit said:


> Doesn't matter much. It keeps clicking after it's tight enough.
> I could do 100 clicks, or 1, the cap will be just as tight.
> 
> Electric gremlin for sure! The car didn't have the issues anymore.


I guess they warn you about the One Click thing because they have nothing better to do:happy:
12 2012 Chevrolet Cruze LS Fuel Tank Cap AC Delco
















Click to Enlarge
(Read reviews)​Our List Price:$14.08


Quantity: 

​​Product SKU: GT364
*Product Note: GM Original Equipment -- New; CAP INFORMATION: TIGHTEN UNTIL ONE CLICK OR SERVICE ENGINE LIGHT MAY TURN ON; FULL TURN FUEL FILL CAP*
Inventory: In Stock
Condition: New


----------



## ProDigit (Aug 31, 2015)

Turns out someone was stealing gas. 6 Gallons to be exact; and didn't even bother putting the cap back! :$#angry:
I can't believe someone this day and age, would do such a thing...

I'm contemplating on getting a fuel cap with a key...


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

ProDigit said:


> Turns out someone was stealing gas. 6 Gallons to be exact; and didn't even bother putting the cap back! :$#angry:
> I can't believe someone this day and age, would do such a thing...
> 
> I'm contemplating on getting a fuel cap with a key...


I know the culprits.

All jokes aside, that's a bummer. Locking gas cap may be a good idea. My Mazda's fuel door won't open if the car is locked. The Cruze is open to attack.

Warning: Funny, but explicit language.


----------

